# XM Movies, Weather, Gas & More. Why?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How much more would it cost XM to provide the Weather, the best Gas Stations, and my favorite Movies now playing to everyone who subscribes to XM . Sure I have the lowest priced promo & had them include at home listening too but why can't I see these items without paying extra? I just discovered this option today, never used it during the trial and besides, these should be OnStar provided items one would think?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Can you say Howard Stearn , Tom Petty , and Numerous rich fuquers !

I can and pay me sucker !






VOTE fer Eddy !


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

One thing not having Howard Stern as I don't, another not knowing about dangerous conditions ahead? Sure I get the annoying XM weather warnings and yes OnStar goes out of their way to help you, like if you were running out of Gas they would try to find the nearest Petrol station but this is super cheap of XM and Howard and Mel too?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

$7USD is what I got it for in the 5 month premium quote.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

After 3 months of free, and 12 months of subscribed XM Premium, we decided to cancel it. Not interested in Howard or any other Celebs. Actually with the Factory Nav. unit that came on our car, we didn't see any benefits of XM and after nearly a year without it, we don't miss it at all. Our music collection satisfies all of our listening needs and the other "features" of XM are handled by the Nav unit for free. Now I have that useless truncated shark fin on the roof, but I don't have to deal with Sirus/XM representatives on the phone any more. Canceling the subscription was almost as difficult as renewing it. I still haven't figured out what "NO" means to those people, as it didn't mean NO to them when I said it.


----------

